# Longines Cybernetic 6512 Movement



## random collector (May 19, 2010)

This is my first post and am considering selling my pristine Longines Cybernetic

6512 movement . Info is very spotty can anyone help with price range rareness comments etc....

The only example I saw was on e-bay with no band and non working. It was bin at 2.000.00 and did not sell.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Put it on eBay, without a BIN price, and it will sell at the going rate.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Put it on eBay, without a BIN price, and it will sell at the going rate.


I dont like doing the '+ 1 ' thing but +1


----------



## random collector (May 19, 2010)

random collector said:


> This is my first post and am considering selling my pristine Longines Cybernetic
> 
> 6512 movement . Info is very spotty can anyone help with price range rareness comments etc....
> 
> ...


----------



## random collector (May 19, 2010)

I was hoping for some more insightful info than throw it on ebay with no reserve and hope for the best .

Mr Silver Hawk I also have 1967 honda superhawk and a 1967 honda scrambler . I saw your interests were

also in to bikes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The trouble with very rare 'geek specific' ( I use the term with endearment ) items like this there is not really the sales history to judge value as they just dont get sold very often ( as you have found in your search ) there may be just a handful of people in the world who might be interested in the watch and the best way to reach them is indeed ebay and then they can work out what its worth to them, you might get lucky and have a couple of people decide they have to have it and you get more than you hoped....

Most people will value it as just another nice Longines from the period, only specific collectors might put any extra value on the movement if appropriate ...

What would you be happy with?

What does it owe you?

These are perhaps better questions to ask yourself, if you come up with an answer then list it for that, if it sells then your happy and the buyer is happy

Ignore the non runner for 2k, anyone can put a BIN of Â£x but this does not have any bearing on its value, only a sales figure does that....

Good luck


----------

